# Remote controlled for curtains



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with Add-A-Motor electric curtain rods?
http://www.add-a-motor.com/

Makita makes a series of electric curtain rods that are actually rated a little less. But we all know that ratings can be fudged. I was hoping to find someone with actual experience with either brand.


----------

